# Princeton Tec tec 40 bulbs?



## Sighdog (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got a couple of the aforementioned lights that live in my truck. One of them no longer works. After changing batteries, still no workie. So I'm thinking that the bulb/ lamp module is dead.
Does anyone know where to get a replacement? Princeton Tec no longer stocks them.

Thanks,
Sighdog


----------



## Light Sabre (Jan 18, 2009)

Try REI. They carried them at one time, not sure if they still do. There are 2 different bulbs for the Tec40, a regular one and a dimmer one that gives longer running time. If you need the part #'s, I might be able to find the dimmer one.


----------



## Illum (Jan 18, 2009)

REI still has them, http://www.rei.com/product/606620 I'd stock up if you use the light often:wave:

A couple other sites has them too
$7.00 http://www.rei.com/product/606620
$5.18 http://www.ambientweather.com/mohmp-20.html
$4.43 http://yourcornerstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19791


----------



## Tec40 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Tec-40 is still my favorite light. Their are a few bulbs that you can get. The stock bulb. The Pelican 4AA Mitylite bulb,and the 4cell Mag-Lite Magnum Star Xenon bulb. You can get the first 2 bulbs at Brightguy.com, and the last bulb you can get at Home Depot. I like the Mitylite bulb the best.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 18, 2009)

Any 4.8 volt flashlight bulb would work, you don't really need to spend more money for priceton tec one.


----------



## louie (Jan 18, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Any 4.8 volt flashlight bulb would work, you don't really need to spend more money for priceton tec one.



Yes, any such will work, but that PT40 bulb actually worked the best of them all, IMO. For one thing, some other bulbs were just a tad too long to fit. I tried several bulbs, and went back to the OEM one!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 19, 2009)

Any PR bulb rated for a 6 volt application will work, however, many of them have a solder blob on the side that makes it more of a pain to install and remove. I remember that Radio Shack carried a halogen bulb that worked and was the equivalent bulb. Hopefully, they still carry it. Sorry, I don't remember the number. Mag Xenon and Krypton Star bulbs also work, don't have the solder blob, are brighter, and are usually cheaper than the stock bulbs.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tec40 said:


> The Tec-40 is still my favorite light. Their are a few bulbs that you can get. The stock bulb. The Pelican 4AA Mitylite bulb,and the 4cell Mag-Lite Magnum Star Xenon bulb. You can get the first 2 bulbs at Brightguy.com, and the last bulb you can get at Home Depot. I like the Mitylite bulb the best.


 
I havn't tried the the Pelican Mitylite bulb but the 4-cell Magnum Star makes a nice beam with less artifacts than the original bulb.Also the Mag bulbs can be found at many B&M stores.


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 19, 2009)

I noticed that PT had a new set of "AMP" lights made in China. Is PT still producing PT 40s and similar lights? The last time I checked the PT website they had the PT 40 and similar lights. However, at the REI in Phoenix they no longer carry the PT 40 or the new Impact XL, its related LED model.


----------



## metlarules (Jan 19, 2009)

They still list them on the brightguy website.
http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_Tec_40.php


----------



## DM51 (Jan 20, 2009)

Moving this to Incan...


----------



## fivemega (Jan 20, 2009)

*[size=+2]GH164[/size]*


----------



## metlarules (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone ever use the Philips HPX 53 ?


----------



## moldyoldy (Jan 20, 2009)

Sighdog said:


> I've got a couple of the aforementioned lights that live in my truck. One of them no longer works. After changing batteries, still no workie. So I'm thinking that the bulb/ lamp module is dead.
> Does anyone know where to get a replacement? Princeton Tec no longer stocks them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sighdog



www.leisurepro.com has those bulbs and many more. This is a diving site, and they do carry replacement bulbs for all of their incandescent lights. Most of the incandescent bulbs and lights range from 10-30 watts. Water absorbs a lot of light! LeisurePro carries most of the Princeton Tec lights and spare bulbs. Just click on "Lights" in the left panel and/or enter "bulb" for the search term.

  
SKU: PTCRBT4
Princeton Tec Tec 40 Replacement *Bulb* $6.50


----------



## moldyoldy (Jan 20, 2009)

I forgot to mention why a diving site would carry both large and small diving lights and bulbs The safety rule is that the diver always has two lights - the main diving light and a backup light in a diving pouch on a belt. Divers maybe tend to change bulbs a bit earlier than burnout since it can be really really dark underwater with no artificial light at all.


----------



## broadgage (Jan 21, 2009)

Most but not all standard PR lamps will fit, nothing fancy is required.

I use Phillips halogen flashlight bulbs 4.8 volt 0.5 amp, these seem to be readily available in the UK and presumably elswhere.
They look very like the original bulb, and may well be the same item.

This supplier has similar lamps, dont know what brand they are though.
http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html


----------



## Nubo (Jan 24, 2009)

kpr139 works great in this light if you use NiMH batteries.


----------

